# Flex in Las Vegas - Any idea how long is the waitlist is?



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a fried who just signed up for Flex. Put on waitlist.

I'm sure there are people here who've recently gotten off the Vegas waitlist.

How ling did you have to wait?

Thanks


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Hopefully very very long. There's way too many drivers right now.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Hired bunch of drivers before the holiday push . I would assume that it's going to be quite awhile before needing more drivers


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

And in fact this week (supposedly) they are going to offer both Logistics and Prime Now blocks to everyone....so there's even LESS room as it were for new drivers.


----------



## sean1280 (Aug 5, 2017)

Took me about 4 months from sign up till my first delivery(18 months ago), but they will bring people in based on their need and there’s no way to know what that is.


----------

